# Motobecane Fantom CX tours Yellowstone in the NYTimes



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

Al Avery from Birmingham apparently rode his loaded Fantom CX to Yellowstone for some camping. Pretty cool. Apparently, the Fantom CX is worthy of a little (maybe more than a little) touring.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/07/14/magazine/look-yellowstone.html?_r=0


----------

